
The very first official United States coin was “Mind Your Business - sarath749
http://philosecurity.org/2009/01/26/mind-your-business
======
brudgers
The reverse of the Fugio Cent shows Benjamin Franklin's design chops:
[https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/7/7c/Fu...](https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/7/7c/Fugio_cent_reverse.png/220px-
Fugio_cent_reverse.png)

